# Staying for Summer



## Lynsey0611 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been living here in Malaga since September of last year working as an English assistant teacher in a primary school. However my contract runs out on May 31st this year :Cry: I can continue with the same job after summer for the new school year no problem and I'm desperate t to stay in Spain but having read all these forums on here about finding jobs (I would need a summer job to tide me over until September) I'm not sure it would be possible and I think I might need to leave Spain  Does anybody have any advice??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynsey0611 said:


> I have been living here in Malaga since September of last year working as an English assistant teacher in a primary school. However my contract runs out on May 31st this year :Cry: I can continue with the same job after summer for the new school year no problem and I'm desperate t to stay in Spain but having read all these forums on here about finding jobs (I would need a summer job to tide me over until September) I'm not sure it would be possible and I think I might need to leave Spain  Does anybody have any advice??


Well, since you've been here a while you will have made some contacts already, which obviously helps. Can you get enough students together to offer private English classes? Where I live, all the teachers are clamouring for them because the _colegio _is going bilingual.

Or else you could look for volunteer places with a scheme like Workaway.com, where you get board and lodging in exchange for a few hours work each day.

There's not much else on offer, as I'm sure you are aware, given the economic situation.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Lynsey0611 said:


> I have been living here in Malaga since September of last year working as an English assistant teacher in a primary school. However my contract runs out on May 31st this year :Cry: I can continue with the same job after summer for the new school year no problem and I'm desperate t to stay in Spain but having read all these forums on here about finding jobs (I would need a summer job to tide me over until September) I'm not sure it would be possible and I think I might need to leave Spain  Does anybody have any advice??


I agree with Alcalaina, look for private classes through your current contacts. Usually, Spanish parents are very keen for their children to continue English classes throughout summer (though not always August). The other idea would be to work on one of the TEFL summer camps. I know there are usually a few around Malaga during the summer and ones like TECS which I think are mainly in Cadiz. TEFL.com usually has ads for jobs on these camps.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I agree with Alcalaina, look for private classes through your current contacts. Usually, Spanish parents are very keen for their children to continue English classes throughout summer (though not always August). The other idea would be to work on one of the TEFL summer camps. I know there are usually a few around Malaga during the summer and ones like TECS which I think are mainly in Cadiz. TEFL.com usually has ads for jobs on these camps.


How would the School (assuming that you chose to tell them ) feel about you offering private lessons outside of school hours and as a private enterprize ? It wouldn't hurt to find out ....


----------



## Lynsey0611 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your ideas I had thought about taking private English classes but there isnt much demand for them in the town I am living in, but I will speak to the school Im working in and see what they say about offering classes  hopefully I will be able to stay in beautiful Spain!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Lynsey0611 said:


> Thanks everyone for your ideas I had thought about taking private English classes but there isnt much demand for them in the town I am living in, but I will speak to the school Im working in and see what they say about offering classes  hopefully I will be able to stay in beautiful Spain!


..You asked at the Town Hall and local businesses aswell ? - If you want it bad enough the answer is there...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Also, just seen ad on profesores.com for Camp Monitors in the Malaga area...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I take it you're not entitled to unemployment benefit then ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I take it you're not entitled to unemployment benefit then ?


that's what I was thinking..............surely if she was on a contract she should be.............:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's what I was thinking..............surely if she was on a contract she should be.............:confused2:



That was my first thought. I know it works the other way round for some seasonal restaurant workers in the winter????

jo xxx


----------



## Lynsey0611 (Jan 19, 2011)

Im not sure about unemployment benefit here and I dont think I qualify for it. I should have gone into more detail in my first post, my contract is an 8 month contract and I dont get a "wage" as such, I get a grant from the government every month for my work. 

Another thing I didnt mention was my partner coming to join me, he still lives in the UK and works in sales but speaks very very basic Spanish and I am pretty doubtful that he will be able to find a job here given the economic situation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynsey0611 said:


> Im not sure about unemployment benefit here and I dont think I qualify for it. I should have gone into more detail in my first post, my contract is an 8 month contract and I dont get a "wage" as such, I get a grant from the government every month for my work.
> 
> Another thing I didnt mention was my partner coming to join me, he still lives in the UK and works in sales but speaks very very basic Spanish and I am pretty doubtful that he will be able to find a job here given the economic situation.


Whereabouts are you??

Jo xxx


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't know if it is any help but I was looking at TEFL (Scotland) courses the other day and they appear to have summer camps running in Andalucia????? 

Spain Summer Camps


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Lynsey0611 said:


> Im not sure about unemployment benefit here and I dont think I qualify for it. I should have gone into more detail in my first post, my contract is an 8 month contract and I dont get a "wage" as such, I get a grant from the government every month for my work.
> 
> Another thing I didnt mention was my partner coming to join me, he still lives in the UK and works in sales but speaks very very basic Spanish and I am pretty doubtful that he will be able to find a job here given the economic situation.


You're an "auxiliar" with either the British Council or MEC, right? If so, no unemployment for you. We're here on a "grant" and do not have a contract or "earn" money. 

Lynsey, have you e-mailed the head of your program asking if there's summer work for the consejería to be had, or if they've had anyone contact them looking for natives? Despite the naysaying to be found on the forums, the type of job you're looking for IS available, and even more so for an EU native. You've just got to look hard enough to find it. 

Unfortunately, I don't see your partner fitting well into the picture. A lot of the summer work is in immersion camps, where you'll be working loooong days.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Lynsey0611 said:


> Im not sure about unemployment benefit here and I dont think I qualify for it. I should have gone into more detail in my first post, my contract is an 8 month contract and I dont get a "wage" as such, I get a grant from the government every month for my work.
> 
> Another thing I didnt mention was my partner coming to join me, he still lives in the UK and works in sales but speaks very very basic Spanish and I am pretty doubtful that he will be able to find a job here given the economic situation.


I dont think you would qualify for it either. Normally you have to be working full time for at least a year. And TBH, it takes a long time to process, so even if you applied for it at the beginning of the summer you may not receive it until the end of the season!

As for your partner, he may be able to pick up some telesales work, but its not exactly stable work (a lot of places are commission only or low basic or people don't get paid at all!) and from what I hear, it's soul destroying work.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

halydia said:


> You're an "auxiliar" with either the British Council or MEC, right? If so, no unemployment for you. We're here on a "grant" and do not have a contract or "earn" money.
> 
> Lynsey, have you e-mailed the head of your program asking if there's summer work for the consejería to be had, or if they've had anyone contact them looking for natives? Despite the naysaying to be found on the forums, the type of job you're looking for IS available, and even more so for an EU native. You've just got to look hard enough to find it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see your partner fitting well into the picture. A lot of the summer work is in immersion camps, where you'll be working loooong days.


Many primary schools down here do run summer schools (as opposed to camps), so even if there isnt one happening in the OP's school, there is bound to be one nearby. (Actually come to think of it, I think the job vacancy that I mentioned in an earlier post may actually be for one of these types of summer schools). However, it isnt always easy to get a job on these generally, it may depend how eager they are to recruit native speakers in your area (or your connections :eyebrows but given that you are in a state school already you might have a better chance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> You're an "auxiliar" with either the British Council or MEC, right? If so, no unemployment for you. We're here on a "grant" and do not have a contract or "earn" money.
> 
> Lynsey, have you e-mailed the head of your program asking if there's summer work for the consejería to be had, or if they've had anyone contact them looking for natives? Despite the naysaying to be found on the forums, the type of job you're looking for IS available, and even more so for an EU native. You've just got to look hard enough to find it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see your partner fitting well into the picture. A lot of the summer work is in immersion camps, where you'll be working loooong days.


As halydia and others have said the type of job you're looking for IS available and actually halydia, on this occasion, I don't think anyone has said to the OP that she won't find anything. The one thing Spain needs in the summer is native English speakers!
But really you need to get on internet and Google (Google España is probably best) academias de inglés/ idiomas, campamento de verano, profesores de inglés etc, etc. Send curriculums and visit schools.The links and web pages you have been given are all good leads. It's up to you now to follow them up. Here's another one if you can get to Cordoba, or even if you can't 'cos you can send your CV online
Spainwise TEFL Jobs Fair 2011 | www.spainwise.net

The only problem I can see is if you are only prepared to look around the area where you are now. There are a lot of camps in Galicia, Cantabría etc in the summer. They are beautiful, you'll have better temperatures and you'll see a completely different Spain.

Let us know how you get on and tell us about it in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------

